# Official Fursuit Help Thread (For those looking to make or looking to buy)



## Clockwise (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re posting and now maintaining with Skift's okay.*

After noticing some of the same questions being asked over and over here, I decided to make this little reference thread for those wishing to build or purchase a suit.

So here are the subjects often covered: 
Tutorials
Materials
Fursuit Makers (If you want yourself up there as a maker you need to have_ examples_ first, the link to the site needs to have examples of your work. Otherwise it is not being put up.)
Furry Auction sites (To buy or sell furry related things.)
Review and Beware sites.


*Furry Auction sites:*
The Dealer's Den
FurBid
FurBuy

*Tutorials/general help:
*Basically your need-to-see fursuit making guide.

Fursuit Assist (DA Fursuit Tutorial group)
Fursuit Auctions (Lj Comunity)
Honest Fursuit Critique (Lj Community)
Fursuit LJ community
Fursuit making Wiki
Matrices's tutorials here.

*Materials:
(Fur in the U.S.A.)
*Big4Fabrics
Blue Moon Fabrics
CR's Crafts
Fabric Empire (Shag is the same as DF)
Cali Fabrics
Carol's Zoo
Denver Fabrics
Distinctive Fabrics
Fabric Depot (do a search on "fur")
Fake Faux Fur Fabric
Faux Paw Furs
HartsFabrics
Im Stuffed Fur
InteriorMall Faux Fur (search for "PROMO SHAG")
Mendel's
Minky Furs (Shag is same as DF)
Monterey Mills
NFT Fur (has 4-way stretch, very expensive!)
Photo Prop Floors & Backdrop Faux Fur
Plush Furs
Premium Fur
Shannon Fabrics
SyFabrics (do search on "fur", or "shaggy" its the same as DF)
The Theatre House (search for FUR)
USAKnit (reseller of Monterey Mills)
Vogue Fabrics
White Wolf's sells Fur
PlushFurs

*FUR IN CANADA*
Fabricland-Canada
MacDonald Faber-Canada
Wexler Textiles-Canada

*FUR IN THE UK*
 All Textiles - UK
Cowper & Tordoff - UK
CraftFabrics by JohnPaul UK
FabricUK
 FauxThrow UK
Mandor's - UK
MohairBearMaking Supplies - UK
Peacock Fibres - UK
QuickFabrics UK
The Fabric Place UK

*INTERNATIONAL Fur sellers*
Bartfeld Textiles - Australia
Beary Cheap - Australia
Home of Poi - New Zealand
Laval's - Australia
Life Sell - Germany

*Teeth, Claws, Eyes, Foam Etc.*
Taxidermy jawsets/eyes
Plastic claws.
Foam
Leather

*Fursuit Makers:
*B3Mascots
Beastcub
Beetlecat
Bladespark Costumes
ClockworkCreature
Don't Hug Cacti
Eddies Critters
Fenrirschild
HuskyMoonCreations
KilcodoCostumes
Lacy
Lion of the Sun
Madefuryou
Mixed Candy
Nevask
(Gallery) OneFurAll 
~(Prices) OneFurAll
PatchworkPup
PawsProduction
(Gallery)Prefur
~(Prices) Prefur
SkahllyBir Realistic Yearn Tails*
*Trpdwarf's Suits
Twinkyarts
Artslave's RAWRsuits

*Misc.:*
Fursuit Review (Furry Costume Reports)
Artists_Beware (Commissioner & Artist, Warning & Kudos Community [For all forms of art.])

*If you have anything to add, either PM me or post here with your link and category it goes in.
Adding as I go, please be patient.*


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 22, 2011)

I want to suggest suit makers Onefurall- http://www.onefurall.com/main.php
Their fA is here- http://www.furaffinity.net/user/onefurall/


----------



## Clockwise (Aug 22, 2011)

Sure. Is one a more updated link than the other?
Or shall I provide both?


----------



## Fay V (Aug 22, 2011)

Clockwise said:


> Sure. Is one a more updated link than the other?
> Or shall I provide both?


both, one is their FA, the other their commission site with prices.


----------



## Clockwise (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## WingDog (Aug 22, 2011)

you should put up Madefuryou.com


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking around and, I know i'm new and all but, might it make sense to model some parts in clay or something beforehand, so you can get the shape just right and refer back to it? I haven't seen that suggested anywhere yet. It's an idea I'm hoping to use for... another project I'm not supposed to discuss here.


----------



## Athenai (Feb 2, 2012)

I want to suggest suit makers FurGen studios http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/furgenstudios/


----------



## Lunar (Feb 4, 2012)

Would it be a good idea to use floral foam blocks for the mask and file them down to fit the right shape?


----------



## Clockwise (Feb 4, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Would it be a good idea to use floral foam blocks for the mask and file them down to fit the right shape?



Not a good idea. Floral blocks are *brittle to the touch*, you will just end up with a mess if you even tried with them.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 4, 2012)

Clockwise said:


> Not a good idea. Floral blocks are *brittle to the touch*, you will just end up with a mess if you even tried with them.



Oh... well, um... I clicked the link that was posted for a foam website, and I'm not sure what kind of foam would work best for shaping with a balaclava.


----------



## Clockwise (Feb 4, 2012)

If you have a Joanns, Walmart, or Hancock Fabrics store nearby many people buy their upholstery foam (which comes in green and white) there.

Using the link the foam they have is here.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 4, 2012)

Okay, one last stupid question: For shoulder-length gloves and knee-length feet-hooves (and the fur needed for the tail and head, of course), how many yards of fabric would I probably need to buy?  (60" x 24")


----------



## Fay V (Feb 4, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Okay, one last stupid question: For shoulder-length gloves and knee-length feet-hooves (and the fur needed for the tail and head, of course), how many yards of fabric would I probably need to buy?  (60" x 24")


your best bet is to buy some really cheap cloth. Cut, quicksew,and tailor to fit then use that as a pattern you'll know the size you need. Buy s bit more than you need incase you make a mistake


----------



## Lunar (Feb 4, 2012)

Fay V said:


> your best bet is to buy some really cheap cloth. Cut, quicksew,and tailor to fit then use that as a pattern you'll know the size you need. Buy s bit more than you need incase you make a mistake



Okay; my friend and I are gonna go look at some fabrics and furs at Hancock later.  And I lied, THIS is the last dumb question.  Is there a type of foam I can use for carving?  Like to make hooves: could I use some sort of carving foam for the shape, cover them in leather, and then tack something to the bottom of the shoe to make a "clop" sound?


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 4, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Okay; my friend and I are gonna go look at some fabrics and furs at Hancock later.  And I lied, THIS is the last dumb question.  Is there a type of foam I can use for carving?  Like to make hooves: could I use some sort of carving foam for the shape, cover them in leather, and then tack something to the bottom of the shoe to make a "clop" sound?



The foam you'll want to use for carving is going to be a high-density foam, sold under brands like Airtex. You can find it in varying sizes and thicknesses at anywhere from WalMart to hobby stores (JoAnne's, Hancock, Hobby Lobby) or online. That's certainly one way you can go about making hooves. Or you can order some that are pre-maid like from Monoyasha (http://www.monoyasha.com/hoovesandhorns.htm).


----------



## Lunar (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome.  Thanks.  :3


----------



## Bornes (Feb 5, 2012)

If it hasn't been suggested already, I'd like to add furbuy.com.
It's like ebay for fursuits (and other stuff, but I go for the fursuits).
In fact, right now there's a clockwork creature suit up for bid.


----------



## Clockwise (Feb 5, 2012)

You're right, I'll add that. Thanks.


----------



## Tylenn (Feb 29, 2012)

there is also http://www.fenrirschild.com/ and http://twinkyarts.yolasite.com/


----------



## Artslave (Mar 2, 2012)

Do we have to maintain an off-FA website for our names to be put on the artist list? Obviously I'd like to throw my name in the hat, if possible. I don't maintain an off-site website at the moment, as most of my traffic is through FA anyways. If I do, no big deal.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2012)

Artslave said:


> Do we have to maintain an off-FA website for our names to be put on the artist list? Obviously I'd like to throw my name in the hat, if possible. I don't maintain an off-site website at the moment, as most of my traffic is through FA anyways. If I do, no big deal.



WHUT U DOIN' HERE?!? :V

And yes. For now, the mods are looking to redo the Suits and Suiters to incude most, if not all, makers for people to look through.


----------



## Deo (Mar 3, 2012)

Why is this thread basically a redux of my old thread? I mean I like the idea of a list of fursuit builders, but there's already an earlier more thorough thread on materials, fursuit construction, and tutorials.



Clockwise said:


> *Re posting and now maintaining with Skift's okay.*
> 
> After noticing some of the same questions being asked over and over here, I decided to make this little reference thread for those wishing to build or purchase a suit.
> 
> ...





Deo said:


> *FAUX FUR FABRIC*
> *FUR IN THE U.S.A.*
> CR's Crafts
> http://whitewolf.denofwolves.com/fur.html
> ...



Also, HI ARTSLAVE. <3


----------



## Artslave (Mar 3, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> WHUT U DOIN' HERE?!? :V
> 
> And yes. For now, the mods are looking to redo the Suits and Suiters to incude most, if not all, makers for people to look through.



Good to know!

And FUNKABILLY SOULTRAIN TO COWTOWN HOW YOU DOIN DERR ZEKE


----------



## Clockwise (Mar 5, 2012)

Deo said:


> Why is this thread basically a redux of my old thread? I mean I like the idea of a list of fursuit builders, but there's already an earlier more thorough thread on materials, fursuit construction, and tutorials.




My bad, I got notes to include that stuff :/. Should have double checked the other threads again. I have no problem going get this one closed.


----------



## Eon_Vanmer (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey, 

can someone point me in the right direction for making articulated hands (That move as mine do) preferably more of a human style (looking for more of a slenderman style outfit than a fursuit -- just figured here would be the best place to ask!)


----------



## RiverDragon (Jul 24, 2012)

Im not sure about articulated, but i can tell you how to make regular paws? The way i did mine was by getting a sheet of light cardboard, place your hand and arm on it and draw around it giving at least an inch of space between your actual arm/hand, make sure to spread out your fingers as much as possible! Cut out the shape from the cardboard and place it on your fur. Draw with chalk around the cut-out, then flip the cut out over and draw around it again next to the first side. This is so that you will have a top and bottom half of your paw. Do this again, left and right. Cut the fur along the lines you drew and figure out which hand is which. When you've done that, you can move onto sewing the fur together. Remember!! Keep the side you want facing out when you're done, inside while you sew. Doing this hides the stitches when you are done, all you have to do is pull the finished work inside out and you wont have to worry about stitches showing. Helpful hint: When at the fingers, add more stitches, you dont realize how much you move your fingers until the stitches start to give.

I only know the basics of making paws, so if anyone else knows more, please add!

In the meantime, can someone answer my question??? I've just made my wings and have no idea how to attach them, and what to attach them to? They are stuffed and made of fur, and i have a partial suit, i'd rather not have to resort to straps...


----------



## Kael (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has tried a material called "Model Magic" on a fursuit? It can be found at most Hobby Lobby's and dries to a light foam texture (though im not sure that is what it is made of). I've looked everywhere I can think of and haven't read any pro's or con's about using it. It's nontoxic and can be sanded and painted easily. I want to know if anyone who has used or heard of it would recomend using or not using it for some of the more detailed parts of a fursuit since it can be molded like clay.


----------



## luseylottay (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello! I'm just going to drop in and leave a question.
I'm looking for a tutorial for wings, not articulated, but just hanging wings like on a moth or something. Does anybody know what sort of material I should use for moth wings or if I should or shouldn't use wires or a foam base?
Thanks in advance <3


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd like to add two invaluable pages for anyone looking to commission a fursuit:

List of fursuit studios:

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Category:Fursuit_studios


List of individual fursuit makers:

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Category:Fursuit_makers


----------



## Baron Kriege (Oct 10, 2013)

How would one install a detachable monocle onto there fursuit head? I thought it best to place magnets above the brow and below the eye of the fursuit head. I want it to be detachable of course.


----------



## Keeroh (Oct 10, 2013)

Baron Kriege said:


> How would one install a detachable monocle onto there fursuit head? I thought it best to place magnets above the brow and below the eye of the fursuit head. I want it to be detachable of course.



I beleive you have already figured out the best way. I'd put strong magnets under the fur of the eyebrow(s), and make sure the monocle you plan to use is made of a magnetic metal. Then, voila. <: If it's a head that has already been furred, then hot glue some magnets inside the head along the rim of your eye.


----------



## CrystalOokamiWolf (Dec 29, 2013)

I was gonna make a new Forum Post. But saw this post instead. Idk if I can ask here or not. But figured I give it a shot anyways before making a forum post. 

Do you or anyone know of anybody that is open and taking commissions for hand paws? I need a new pair. 5 Fingered. Just white Paws with purple pads. No Claws. $30 is my range. Though I can go up $5 more if need to be. 

The pair I have now or so badly off white to my armsleeves and the fur is alot longer XP Not only that abit singed when my sister handed me a sparkler not giving me a chance to take off my gloves. :/ I've been searching for a few months now with no luck. 

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Drago2009 (May 14, 2014)

I'm looking to have a fur suit made for my Fursona Flash Hound (shown on avatar), but I don't want to spend more than $2,000. Anyone have an idea on who'll be the right fur suit maker to commission? I want the fur suit to be digitigrade so it would make a good impression on my friends. I might get a partial if the arm sleeves can cover my arms. As for a DTD, that's considerable but I'll provide measurements first.


----------



## dragowolfie (May 14, 2014)

Fenrirschild's link seems to be broken, possible that the domain expired. Just a heads up!


----------



## Drago2009 (May 14, 2014)

dragowolfie said:


> Fenrirschild's link seems to be broken, possible that the domain expired. Just a heads up!



Many links noted are either broken or expired.


----------



## Kovi_Wolf (May 17, 2014)

Im looking for a cheap head and tail maker. PM me on FA if you are interested.


----------



## Dreamworkfur (May 17, 2014)

this is kind of an awkward question, but does anyone know of makers or just anyone in general who will JUST fur for me? i have a head but for some reason i am no good at the furring process. :/ please help!


----------



## Drago2009 (May 18, 2014)

Kovi_Wolf said:


> Im looking for a cheap head and tail maker. PM me on FA if you are interested.


There's a whole list of fur suit makers on the top of the thread.


----------



## _Jasper_Fennec (Jun 16, 2014)

I got a partial fursuit for sale or trade if anyone interested


----------



## Mixfur (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm trying to dye some white faux fur ( the long pile from distinctive fabrics I believe) a neon green. I tried using some paint on acrylic paint from ye ole walmart with a red colour, but it became very stiff. Any ideas?


----------



## FluffyTurtle (Jan 4, 2015)

Helloo!

I have a question.

So, I have a bunny fursona and we're planning to make a suit. But we can't start until we have dimensions and measurements for her head. We're going to make a balaclava and such. So like.. what shape should the jaw, cheeks, etc be? Inch measurements? Stuff like that.


----------



## Beelzebub Boba (Jan 5, 2019)

How hard would it be to make this character. I only want a partial and I only have the money to make it myself. The biggest issue is I have no good reference for making the  gummy worm parts and i’m not good at sewing.


----------



## FrostedCanid (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm having a bit of trouble with this head: sta.sh: 20190226 004909
it's my first suit I've tried to make and there's a few issues I'm having at the moment, primarily that I feel I've gotten the sizing wrong. Even though there's a breathing hole to the mouth, my nose is still pressed down so I can hardly breathe. I'm not sure if this means I need to carve more of a space for it or add padding to the inside of the top of the head so my nose will sit lower inside. Any suggestions?: sta.sh: 20190228 190111
sta.sh: 20190228 190121


----------



## Throwaway (Jun 14, 2019)

Could the main post be updated? Many of the tutorial links are broken or defunct.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 14, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Could the main post be updated? Many of the tutorial links are broken or defunct.


OP hasn't been online in seven years, friend. You might have to look for tutorials elsewhere.


----------



## Lapiz (Jul 5, 2019)

Clockwise said:


> *Re posting and now maintaining with Skift's okay.*
> 
> After noticing some of the same questions being asked over and over here, I decided to make this little reference thread for those wishing to build or purchase a suit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fitch_Tiger (Jul 22, 2019)

I could suggest adding Blue Fox Fursuits to the list. They are a fursuit maker in the UK.

www.bf-fursuits.com: blue-fox-fursuits - Website Link


----------



## Karin Danielle Fontnow (Aug 20, 2019)

Can you direct me to where I can find help for patterning issues? I'm trying to cut my leg pattern to lay flat but are like the back of the knee want to overlap.


----------



## MangoParrot (Aug 27, 2019)

Really, the only craft stores I have nearby are Joanne’s Fabrics and Hobby Lobby. However, Hobby Lobby doesn’t sell faux fur in the color/density that I need, and I’m pretty sure Joanne’s doesn’t sell faux fur. Would it be okay if I just used a fabric other than faux fur, or should I keep searching?
(In case you have a recommendation for where I should shop, I’m looking for a light brown fabric with short, soft fur.)


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Sep 27, 2019)

I ran out of 1in foam and I can't spend 20 bucks on more right now. The head method I'm using involves stacking. Can I substitute half inch and simply stack it to make up for my 1in pieces on the muzzle?


----------



## Lady_Ukonge (Oct 16, 2019)

Lunar said:


> Would it be a good idea to use floral foam blocks for the mask and file them down to fit the right shape?


I don't think so because floral foam is ment to hold water and could cause mold problems I think. I'm using furnature foam for my suit.


----------



## Lady_Ukonge (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm making the horns for my fursuit head of out polymer bake clay then want to mold silicone around it so I can have a mold for resin horns. Is there a better way for making DIY molds for resin than the silicone + soap method?


----------



## FerolixCreations (Dec 4, 2019)

I have 1 question, its the first time for me making my own foam base, is there any type of hot glue you would recommend?


----------



## Iristhelop (Feb 12, 2022)

Hi, I am trying to help my daughter make her first fursuit: her interpretation of a Wendigo. She wants an exposed spinal column going down the back. I would guess it would need some articulation so she could bend and stuff. We both have some sculpting experience and she has experimented with warbla. However, we could use any help anyone could offer.


----------



## Kain (May 29, 2022)

This is probably going to be a silly request, but I want to know if something I made would be good as a fursuit ref.

I intended it for a partial.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 29, 2022)

if anyone can find me some fursuit makers anywhere near fredericton NB,that would be pretty chill.


----------

